# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Octoplus JTAG  Octoplus JTAG v.1.7.9

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Octoplus JTAG Software v.1.7.9 is out!  *We have added boot repair via USB and small TP for LG D280N, D280G, LG D285, D285F, D285G, D315, D315K,
which are detected by PC as "Qualcomm HS-USB QDloader 9008" device!*  Octoplus Box JTAG Software v.1.7.9 Release Notes   *Added support for the following models:*  - *LG D280N* - added Dead Boot Repair via USB
    - *LG D280G* - added Dead Boot Repair via USB
    - *LG D285* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair via USB
    - *LG D285F* - added Dead Boot Repair via USB
    - *LG D285G* - added Dead Boot Repair via USB
    - *LG D315* - added Dead Boot Repair via USB
    - *LG D315K* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair *Added new Core ID (107180E1) for Qualcomm APQ8064*   *All pinouts and Repair procedures are described in the manual ("Help" button in Software)*   *To repair mentioned above devices via USB, please follow the next three steps:*  *Attach  testpoint as shown on Figure 1 in the Software manual and connect your  phone using Micro USB cable directly into the mainboard’s USB port
(do NOT use any USB hubs!)**Check PC Device Manager, a  new device should appear "Qualcomm HS-USB QDLoader 9008" or "Unknown  Device" if you hadn’t installed the driver yet.
Drivers are in {Installation_Folder}\Driver\QHSUSB**Release testpoint and press “EasyRepair” button in the software (or “Connect” button, when in Advanced Mode)*              الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Find out more at: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

